# Hackberry Vase II



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, finally, here is my second Hackberry Vase made from a supply of Hackberry graciously supplied by our own Bobby. This vase is 12" tall and 8 1/2" in diameter. This is my largest to date on the Mustard Monster. It has 9 cans of spray laquer total to make finish with much spraying and sanding and on and on again and again to even out any and all imperfections other than the knot hole that is and then buffed with the Beall buffing system. This vase will be going to my future daughter-in-law and my son as they are working to purchase their first home. Hope they can find a good place to place it or if not, I just may have to keep it for myself, lol. Decided to leave it as is and forgo the finial as I originally wanted for the top of it. If you look, you can see the sawdust filled worm holes and they were packed tight with the sawdust. Even found a few of the worms still living when first started turning. They fly out pretty fast also.

This Hackberry was so dry, it was quite brittle. I can see on making this one, at that length, my 3/4" boring bar just isn't thick enough. I really must get me a 1" version because it kept wanting to chatter when getting towards the bottom of the vase and took some time to get the bottom without tearing it out. My other Hackberry short vase has more color to it, but this one has some nice spalt and grain to it. Sure hope they like it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You found the beauty hidden inside. That came out looking great.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

*WOW!!!*


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work. I can't imagine them not liking it. If she doesn't, tell him to start shopping for a replacement.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely beatiful mate!!! I love the finish you use!!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That thing looks great! Fine work and a superb finish.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Man that is beautiful! Nice job!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks all for the kind words. I presented this to Chrissy yesterday evening with teh demand that it stay here for a week longer to insure the finish has cured fully. I did one long ago and layed it down on a cloth and it took impression of cloth, so now, I cure for a week ormore to insure it is rock hard since it has so many layers of laquer on it. Well, she absolutely loved it. My son and her are buying a house and this will be a sort ofhouse warming gift for her as well. She was afraid to take it with her anyway until she can put it in a secure place away from her young girls. That would be disappointing to see it destroyed so quidkly. Anyway, I am must flad that she liked it so much, but thought she woujld as I sure do loke it myslef and the wife sure hated to see me get rid of it. She don't like seeing any of these projects go away.


----------

